# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Lofts in Norman

## vorapre

Hi,

We're new to the area and considering a move to Norman.  My wife and I are interested in loft-style residences and have come across a few developments, Old Towne Lofts and Loft 401 come to mind.  Old Towne Lofts look closer to our price range, but seem a little plain-Jane to me.  I'm just curious what the OKC Talk community knows about these developments.  It looks there are still some available, although they were built back in 2007?  Anyone have any insight to these properties?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## shane453

Lofts 401 is much more urban- You can walk to Campus Corner, campus, and even downtown. The Old Towne Lofts are pretty faux- just a typical apartment/townhome development that looks a little different. They are very nice though.

There is also a development called the East Village at 12th and Lindsey which has some lofts with balconies over retail, and some townhomes behind:

East Village:



Loft 401:

----------


## blangtang

there are a few places in downtown norman but they tend to go quick

http://nativerootsmarket.com/magnolia_apartments

----------


## OUman

_*deleted at request of poster* - Pete_

----------


## BoulderSooner

a mile is 100% walking distance ..     and from 401 to mcnellies downtown is about a 2 min drive  and in 15 min you could be at the warren theatre in moore .. not LNC ..

----------


## jedicurt

> and the south campus area (Lloyd Noble Center, the National Weather Center etc.) are within a 10-15 minute drive depending on how many green lights you get on the way there.


how are you driving to get there??? I make the drive from a house just north of these lofts everyday, and i just run straight down classen to constitution and then turn by the fire station and it takes me 5 minutes to get to the weather center if i hit every light the moment it turns red... it normally takes about 3 minutes

----------


## sooner88

Considering it takes 30 minutes to get to OKC, that's hard to believe.  That being said, I have found it is about the same time to get from East Norman to the highway (15 min) then highway to downtown.

----------


## shane453

> Welcome to Norman vorapre. Just FYI, Loft 401 is nowhere close to walking distance from downtown Norman. It's about a mile or so southeast of downtown Norman. Of course it is within a 5-7 minute drive.


Huh? It takes less than 15 minutes to walk straight through the Miller neighborhood to McNellies on Main Street from Loft 401. Or 3-4 minutes to bike it. And you could use the Legacy Trail along the train tracks and never even deal with cars.

----------


## king183

> Welcome to Norman vorapre. Just FYI, Loft 401 is nowhere close to walking distance from downtown Norman. It's about a mile or so southeast of downtown Norman. Of course it is within a 5-7 minute drive.


And here you have a perfect example of the problem with getting more people walking in Oklahoma (and addressing all kinds of health issues)--this guy thinks Loft 401 is "nowhere close" to walking distance to downtown Norman.  That's an insane, and very wrong thought. I guess, to these people, "walking distance" means 2 minutes.

So, to the person who is considering the move, Loft 401 is well within walking distance to downtown.  It takes maybe fifteen minutes, which is nothing.  As an added bonus, you get exercise!


Edit: Okay, I just re-read OUman's entire comment. As far as the distances and times go, ignore what he says--he's wildly wrong.  In addition to downtown being well within walking distance, there is no way it takes a 15 minute drive to make it to LNC, unless you take some weird, scenic route. You can drive there in 5 minutes.

----------


## OUman

My apologies to vorapre-I meant to say it can take a bit longer. I agree with the responses here, I made a mistake. I was just thinking about my morning rush hour experience on Boyd and Lindsey streets a few times crawling through traffic, but yeah, that's not the usual case. And there are many ways to get to where you're going. Also, I would walk from Loft 401 to downtown-I walk for excercise on a regular basis. I just don't know many people that do that, usually they drive even if it is a mile. Anyway, you can forget what I said, and hope you like Norman!

----------

